# Utah Turkey Hunt



## Broadside Shot (Oct 4, 2007)

I just got back from my turkey hunt with my son, one of the greatest moments I have ever had in the field. My son was a very big part in calling this bird and keeping him occupied, he is only eight and we tag teamed this bird like a couple of veteran elk hunters. I put a stalk on this bird and got within 41 yards and made a perfect shot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Come on and give us the specs on that bird Jerry. great job with the bow man.


----------



## Broadside Shot (Oct 4, 2007)

Full fan, 5/8" spurs and a 9" beard, maybe equivelent to a 350" bull :roll:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Broadside Shot said:


> Full fan, 5/8" spurs and a 9" beard, maybe equivelent to a 350" bull :roll:


maybe if you forget about the back breaking haul out and the huge head that you don't have room for in your house. :wink: great bird with a bow man.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on that bird. with a bow make it that much sweeter. That awesome that your son helped you call in that bird. nice job


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bout time you posted this. I do believe your son is now officially hooked on hunting. Question is, did you tip this awesome little guide for calling in your bird for you? :wink: Congrats Jerry and little Broadsideshot!


----------



## Broadside Shot (Oct 4, 2007)

He begged me to hang the tail feathers in his room so that is his reward


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Broadside Shot said:


> He begged me to hang the tail feathers in his room so that is his reward


Perfect! I'm impressed, but not surprised. Classy.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats awesome! Congrates to the both of you!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic story, great bird. *It's nice to see someone shooting a real bow too!*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Serious, none of you candy a55 hoyt guys are going to chime in.  Come on pro, I expected at least you to flip be a little forshiznit! _(O)_


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope you had enough KE with that Mathews. :roll: Nice work!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's the spirit. :mrgreen:


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work!!!  What kind of broadhead did you use??


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Serious, none of you candy a55 hoyt guys are going to chime in.  Come on pro, I expected at least you to flip be a little forshiznit! _(O)_


Mattews are great for turkeys and other SMALL game. How's that? :mrgreen:


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

Good ole fixed blade, always stirring the pot. nice bird, and looks like you both had a blast. congrats. one day you'll grow into a real bow. don't worry. HOYT rules. did that just for you fixed.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it's a good thing you used a mathews, otherwise all you would of done is *hoyt* the turkey, and it would have had to live the rest of its life with a flesh wound. :lol:


----------



## Broadside Shot (Oct 4, 2007)

North Slope that is funny (inside joke)

I used a 100 grain grim reaper


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> I used a 100 grain grim reaper


Best broadhead on the market IMO, at least until EPEK gets his project out. I will catch he!! from the fixed blade elitists for that one :twisted: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No No No, grim reapers are junk that's why I switched to fixed blades. **** it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Yes it's a good thing you used a mathews, otherwise all you would of done is *hoyt* the turkey, and it would have had to live the rest of its life with a flesh wound. :lol:


Oh, that's nasty! Bad punnery like that is prohibited by the rules of basic human decency. Keep it up, pal, and we'll have to moderate you. _/O


----------

